# A few of my agoutis



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Those are some beautiful agoutis!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you! Im very pleased with them


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, they are dark! Bet they have show black breeding in there


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I never like agoutis much, but those are some handsome mice.  Good job!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Those are very nice, from Dave Safe? Excellent start there for you.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep I had them from him not long ago, I fell in love with agouti first time I saw them at a show


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooooo, they are gorgeous! :mrgreen:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow they look so dark they look like some kind of extreme Agouti! Very beautiful!


----------

